# Hello! Top selling scents...



## ndespines11 (Feb 1, 2014)

I am fairly new to soap making and have my soaps in 2 shops on consignment. 

So I would like to know what are your three top selling soap fragrances?

What coffee scent do you prefer? I have my soaps in a coffee shop.

Thank you.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 1, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!
I don't sell but many of my friends and relatives that I have given my soap to really love Monkey Farts.  So do I.


----------



## Dahila (Feb 1, 2014)

what's monkey farts???????????


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 1, 2014)

Monkey Farts is a banana tropical fruit fragrance. It is a nice fo but not a good seller for me. Plumeria by California Candle is my top seller. Yes it is body safe, they just do not state the fact on their website. Best realistic plumeria I have tried.


----------



## jblaney (Feb 2, 2014)

Candlesience has two great coffee fragrances.  One is a black coffee and the other is a hazelnut coffee fragrance.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 2, 2014)

ndespines11 said:


> I am fairly new to soap making and have my soaps in 2 shops on consignment.



Welcome to the forum. How long have you been making soap?


----------



## Dahila (Feb 3, 2014)

The monkey fart got me side tracked,   Welcome to the forum )


----------

